# ecbc tournament



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

out of 71 boats 38 made it out . kinda glad did not go on this one seas didnt look good for having a good time with friends fishing. from what i saw they were some whites released two wahooo a 91 and a 23. and some 30 lb class dolphin.look it up on emarld coast billfish click on live stats


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Done Deal has a 125" Blue in the boat that will be weighed today. Weight estimated to be 800+. They caught her yesterday. I was notified by a friend on the boat. She won't be weighed until today as rough seas caused them to chug in. I have a picture of her, she is a beast.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

The Destin Log on Facebook has pics posted, https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88590691.90891.198168083548010&type=1&theater

What a beast!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Man that is just outstanding!!!! That is surely a fish of a lifetime! wow wow wow!!:notworthy::notworthy::noteworthy:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome catch! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

They are on a role...


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

thats a big one dad! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats gonna be a good one for sure!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Man what a fish.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

What a stick-nose!!! She is a beautiful beast!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

783.60lbs. They killed it, 1st place Blue Marlin, Tuna and Dolphin


----------



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

783 lb new record at san destin


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Way to go again Myles and crew :thumbup: on the wahoo and tagging the sail will let you tell the story.
You've done good man, bringing home some money in most of the ones you fish.
Congrats again!!

Are the Done Deal crew hot or what?????


----------

